# Classy, Old-Fashioned names. Boys&Girls



## TheNewMrs

Hi fellow Mums2be,

Lately I am fascinated with *old fashioned , classy, less-common names*. 
If you have any *favourites* please add them to the list. 


So far I love

Amelia
Emily
Eloise
Victoria
Juliette




Arthur
Elliot
Julian
Stuart


:flower:


----------



## Loui1001

I love old fashioned names that don't date, too many to list but my favourites are Danny and Beth


----------



## MrsPoodle

I love Jemima for a girl.


----------



## Shaunagh

Alot of my names are pretty old fashioned, haha. Especially my girls.
Here's a list of them:
Luca
Oliver
George
Aidan
Cedric
Alistair

Genevieve
Esmeralda
Evelyn
Georgia
Arabella
Ellen
Gwendolyn
Millicent
Anastasia
Meredith
Ivy
Loretta

From your lists i love Amelia + Juliette. (Although personally i think i'd spell it Juliet) and Elliot + Julian :flower:


----------



## Abigator0806

I love old fashioned names! 
Boys-Dalton, Milton, Edward, Oliver, Charlie, Talmadge, Wyatt.
Girls- Alice, Abigail, Lucy, Pearl, Grace, Rose, Eleanor, Lenora, Lillian, Eloise.


----------



## Button#

I love old fashioned names, especially girls names. I'm calling my LO Cordelia is it's a girl. Other ones I like are

Elsa
Georgina
Felicity
Hazel
Iris
Cora
Elizabeth

Gregory
Sebastian
Atticus
George
Lawrence
Jeremy
Robin


----------



## TheNewMrs

Keep em coming girls


----------



## LaraJJ

Our little girl is going to be called Tessa, which I simply love :)

I also love Lydia, Ruth and Saskia :)


----------



## JustLurking

These are the names that seem very classy and "European" to me whilst not being too common (at least in the US)

Boys:
Phillip
Hugo
George
Charles (though I've heard some people say that's common now in the UK)
Alistair
Arthur
Theodore
Rupert

Girls:
Genevieve 
Phillipa
Rose
Victoria
Lucia
Violet
Eleanor 
Florence (not personally a fan but it is quite classy)
Penelope 
Caroline
Audrey


----------



## lillyjumper

Some of my girl favs are
Aurora (NN Rory)
Evangeline (NN Evie, Ev, Eve, Eva, Leena)
Cecilia (NN Cece, Sissy, Lila)
Lila
Paige
Angelica (NN Angie, Angel)
Angelique (same as above)
Natalie (NN Alie)

Boys
Benjamin
Douglas
Connor
Dominick
Nikoli
Nolan

... those are just a few I can think of :)


----------



## bernois

My boy is 15 weeks now we named him
James william henry

Many debates with the oh whilst choosing his name
what do u all think?? :winkwink:


----------



## TheNewMrs

Anyone else?:flower:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I love love love LOVE! Eliott and Amelia


----------



## keepthefaithx

Pearl is really pretty!

Elizabeth, Katherine, Marilyn, Madeline

xo


----------



## Mindy_mini

Eloise! Good choice!

Lol can you guess what we called our DD?


----------



## YoungNImum

BOYS:
Edward
Charles
Bryan
Ernest
Huge
Nataniel

GIRLS:
Iris
Joan
Norah
Agnes
Irene
Hettie
Helen


----------



## TheNewMrs

Your Daughters name is Eva-Jane,* I LOVE IT! *


----------



## LaineB

Caroline Jayne
Noah Aaron


----------



## LaineB

Kate Emmadel


----------



## YoungNImum

TheNewMrs said:


> Your Daughters name is Eva-Jane,* I LOVE IT! *

Thank you she is named after her great grandmothers :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love your style :)

My faves are:

Tabitha
Matilda
Juliette
Florence
Elizabeth
Pearl
Hannah
Ruby (my DD)
Rebekah
Louise
Abigail
Eleanor
Martha (love this)


Stanley
James
William
Charles
Archie
Matthew (My DS)
Henry
Nicholas
Anthony
Thomas
Edward
Jonathan
Benjamin
Joshua


----------



## luciforms

From Baby Name Wizard (deleted the ones I didn't like);

Ladies and Gentlemen

Ada
Adela
Adelaide
Adele
Adeline
Agatha
Alice
Allegra
Alma
Althea
Amalia
Angeline
Antoinette
Audra
Augusta
Aurelia
Avis
Beatrice
Beryl
Blance
Cecile
Celestine
Christabel
Clara
Claribel
Clarice
Clementine
Cora
Cordelia
Cornelia
Delia
Delphia
Dora
Dorothea
Edith
Eleanor
Eleanora
Eloise
Emeline
Estella
Estelle
Esther
Eugenia
Evangeline
Flora
Florence
Frances
Frieda
Geneva
Genevieve
Greta
Harriet
Heloise
Henrietta
Hester
Ida
Imogen
Iona
Josefa
Lavinia
Lenora
Leonor
Leontine
Leora
Louisa
Louise
Lucille
Magdalene
Marguerite
Marion
Martha
Matilda
Maude
Millicent
Minerva
Muriel
Olive
Ophelia
Petra
Philomena
Rafaela
Rosa
Rosamond
Sybil
Sylvia
Thea
Theda
Theodora
Thora
Tilda
Vera
Viola
Violette
Virginia
Wilhelmina
Willa
Winifred
Zelda


Albert
Alfred
Ambrose
Ansel
Archibald
Armand
Arthur
August
Augustus
Basil
Bernard
Bertram
Casper
Claude
Clement
Clifford
Conrad
Cornelius
Cyrus
Edmund
Edwin
Emmett
Eugene
Everett
Ferdinand
Francis
Frederick
George
Gilbert
Godfrey
Henry
Hiram
Hugh
Hugo
Jules
Julius
Leopold
Louis
Milo
Rudolph
Rupert
Sylvester
Theodore
Walter


----------

